# Leichte Gabel im Selbstbau?



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen im Selbst- Umbau von Federgabeln für die 24" Klasse?

In einem älteren Thread war mal als Tip die "alte" Gabelbrücke einer Ur-Federgabel (Mag?) zu verwenden.

Beim Stöbern im Netz bin ich auf diese Gabel gestoßen, bei der die Standrohre schön in der oberen Brücke geklemmt werden und damit der Bastelei für eine leichtere Starrgabel bzw. der Anpassung der Federgabel einige Möglichkeiten eröffnet. 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12189


Kommen eigentlich zu den Gewichtsangaben von RST noch das Gewicht des Gabelschaftes (CroMo)  hinzu?


----------



## stivinix (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das Gewicht vom Schaftrohr kommt noch dazu. Es gibt aber auch Aluschäfte dazu. Aber da würd ich gleich zu einer 24" greifen ohne Umbau. Oder eine leichte alte sid umbauen .... 
gruß
stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (14. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. März 2010)

Kleines Update.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer 24" Starrgabel in leicht für V-Brakes und mit einem Einbaumaß von ca. 410 bis 425 mm.
Dabei bin ich auf diese leichte und noch bezahlbare 26" Gabel gestoßen, der Umbau für die Bremse könnte einfach mit einem Adapter bewerkstelligt werden.


http://www.heli-bikes.com/Shop/product_info.php?info=p3608_Kinesis-Maxlight-425-Starrgabel-schwarz.html

Bevor ich diese Schiene fahre noch ein letzter verzweifelter Aufruf ins WWW.
Gibt es keine leichte, bezahlbare 24" Starrgabel?


----------



## robocop (10. März 2010)

hi,
von mosso gibts leichte 26er starrgabel mit 600 gramm um unter 50 euro

warum fahrst nicht hinten 24 vorne 26?

robert


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. März 2010)

robocop schrieb:


> warum fahrst nicht hinten 24 vorne 26?
> 
> robert



Leider schon einen 24" Satz nach den Regeln des Kinderforums 
aufgebaut. Also Alex-Rims, Novatech Naben und leichte Speichen.

Außerdem keine Lust auf den Chopper Look.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. April 2010)

So, die Gabel wird eine starre MTB Gabel von einem 26" Starrbike mit identischen Einbaumaß wie die Federgabel vom Cube.
Bremsadapter von 26" auf 24" ist mir zuviel Arbeit und sieht zu gebastelt aus, ich tendiere dazu neue Sockel anzubraten (lassen natürlich, da muß ein Schweißguru ran) oder hartlöten.
Nach mehreren Rechenwegen beträgt für mich der Unterschied nur 26 mm, was mir subjektiv etwas wenig vorkommt. Hat vielleicht schon jemand umgebaut?
Ich wollte mir eine aufwendige Zentriereinheit von der Radachse zu dem Bremssockeln basteln, bin aber auf die Idee verfallen, zum Heften der neuen Sockel nur eine selbstgeschnitzte Adapterplatte an den alten Sockeln zu befestigen und so Flucht und Position einfach zu bestimmen. Schnapsidee?


----------



## andy2 (17. April 2010)

naja ist ein zoll weniger kommt mit deinen 26mm schon sehr gut hin finde ich


----------



## stubenhocker (17. April 2010)

WÃ¤re es nicht sinnvoller, statt des ganzen Gebastel eine 24"-Gabel auf MaÃ anfertigen zu lassen?! Sollte so ca. 150 bis 200â¬ kosten.


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. April 2010)

Nein, weil:
Gebrauchte 26" Gabel für Null, Cantisockel zum Anlöten aus der Bastelkiste für Null.
Adapterplatte im Selbstbau.
Für den Schweißer eine Flasche Lecker.


----------



## Lokomotive (21. April 2010)

robocop schrieb:


> hi,
> von mosso gibts leichte 26er starrgabel mit 600 gramm um unter 50 euro
> 
> warum fahrst nicht hinten 24 vorne 26?
> ...



Ich probier das jetzt mal mit dieser Mosso Gabel und dem Bremsadapter für 24". Die Länge der Gabel passt ja, und wenn das Gewicht stimmt, spar ich fast 1,3kg.

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MOSSO-MTB-Alu...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item335c471c29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokomotive (25. Mai 2010)

Die Mosso-Gabel wiegt tatsächlich keine 600gr. und war nach 16 Tagen für 42 da. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.

Einen 24"-Adapter hab ich mir schon machen lassen. 
Aber da die Gabel eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme hat, und bei mir noch eine alte Magura Louise in der Kiste liegt und die originalen Laufräder sowieso schrottig sind, wirds jetzt Disc.


----------



## Lokomotive (10. Juni 2010)

So sieht übrigens die Mosso Gabel verbaut aus...
Ungekürzt wog die wirklich nur 600gr.
Leider lenkt sich das Rad jetzt etwas träger.


----------



## thilli (10. Juni 2010)

Lokomotive schrieb:


> Die Mosso-Gabel wiegt tatsächlich keine 600gr. und war nach 16 Tagen für 42 da. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.
> 
> Einen 24"-Adapter hab ich mir schon machen lassen.
> Aber da die Gabel eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme hat, und bei mir noch eine alte Magura Louise in der Kiste liegt* und die originalen Laufräder sowieso schrottig sind,* wirds jetzt Disc.



darf ich fragen wogegen Du die LR ausgetauscht hast..bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem LRS für ein 24er Mädelsbike...

Die Gabel macht übrigens einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck..schick !


----------



## andy2 (11. Juni 2010)

die kurbeln musst du noch kuerzen die sind zu lang dann kommt auch der sattel in eine bessere position


----------



## robocop (11. Juni 2010)

hi,
freut mich
daß der tip mit der mosso gabel geklappt hat
schaut fein aus
mfg
robert


----------



## oldman (11. Juni 2010)

der Sattel scheint auch etwas zu lang, da würde ich was kürzeres nehmen, auch wenn`s evtl etwas schwerer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokomotive (11. Juni 2010)

thilli schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wogegen Du die LR ausgetauscht hast..bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem LRS für ein 24er Mädelsbike...



Gegen die originalen vom Corratec mit 8-fach Schraubkranz. Bei denen heisst ja immer alles Zyxx. Jedenfalls fühlten die sich eher leichter an, als die Rhyno Lite/Deore/DT Comp. die ich jetzt drin habe. (ohne nachwiegen).
Ich hätte ja gerne einen richtig leichten Satz gebaut, aber die Suche nach einer verfügbaren Felge war irgendwann nur noch nervig.



andy2 schrieb:


> die kurbeln musst du noch kuerzen die sind zu lang dann kommt auch der sattel in eine bessere position


Die Kurbel, ich weiss. Die letzte Baustelle. Ich krieg hoffentlich bald ne gebrauchte AC Mini LE (135mm, also richtig kurz und weiss).

Den Sattel (Fizik Gobi??) habe ich gestern in der Wühlkiste bei ZEG für 9,95rausgefischt. Ist ein bisschen lang für ein Kinderrad. Mal testen.



robocop schrieb:


> hi,
> freut mich
> daß der tip mit der mosso gabel geklappt hat
> schaut fein aus
> ...



Vielen Dank

Ich hab mir übrigens von einem Schlosser auch einen Canti-Adapter 26"/24" bauen lassen.  Aber irgendwie war mir das zu gebastelt.


----------



## Lokomotive (11. Juni 2010)

Sonst ist dieser BMX Sattel drauf. Schön kurz und gut gepolstert, aber 450gr.
Zur Zeit als Schnapper für 15 neu in der Bucht.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Juni 2010)

Also, nun habe ich es endlich geschafft das Foto der Gabel zu erstellen.
Auf dem Bild sind noch beide Sockel und die Fixierplatte dran.
Die 26" Sockel werden noch abgetrennt (nun kommt Onkel Werna mit der Flex) und verputzt, neuer Lack drauf und dann ist Hochzeit mit dem Rahmen.


----------

